# May Meeting



## Maple (20/5/11)

Guys,
Just a reminder that the May meeting we will going through the experiment (and more importantly - the results) of the Chill vs No Chill brew.

Explanation of what, why, and how will be discussed, but we want you to see how much, if any difference it can may make. Blind tasting of course, and see if you can pick the method.

See you there!


----------



## Fourstar (20/5/11)

Maple said:


> Blind tasting of course, and see if you can pick the method.



... and pick the brewer too! 

The plan is to bring a couple of L down of each from myself and Maple so there should be more than enough to go around between tastings.


----------



## Wolfy (20/5/11)

Fourstar said:


> ... and pick the brewer too!


Has Maple learned to brew without using Rye, or is that guess going to be easy?


----------



## Maple (20/5/11)

Wolfy said:


> Has Maple learned to brew without using Rye, or is that guess going to be easy?


This was a limited edition, and now the 3rd time no rye has been imparted.* I felt soo wrong doing it, was kinda cool.

*during the mashing process.


----------



## Fourstar (20/5/11)

Wolfy said:


> Has Maple learned to brew without using Rye, or is that guess going to be easy?




Its ok, dont worry! He had a support network. I held his hand throughout the brewing process to make sure he wouldnt relapse. He did break down a few times, had a nervous shake and was sweating like a heroin addict but my reassuring words let him know everything would be OK. B)


----------



## Maple (20/5/11)

Fourstar said:


> Its ok, dont worry! He had a support network. I held his hand throughout the brewing process to make sure he wouldnt relapse. He did break down a few times, had a nervous shake and was sweating like a heroin addict but my reassuring words let him know everything would be OK. B)


I did mean to thank you for helping me through it, but yeah. It was a bit scary. All's well that ends well though, he was feeding me rye grains to pacify the inner demons.

But in all seriousness, it should be an interesting result, and keen to here what the club thinks.


----------



## Charlievee (25/5/11)

Great night, thanks guys. The beer in question was VERY well made too. I also tasted a few from the members there. They were also of an excellent quality. I think I've found my second home..... Regards, CV


----------

